# Oil on Turbo Pipes



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Anything like this?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/188458-had-some-oil-leaking-left-front-my-car.html#post2697970


----------



## fiveothis (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks I will try asking on that thread.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pull the corrugated hose off the top of your intake manifold at the back of the motor & look for a missing check valve inside.
What you should see:









What you'll probably see:


----------



## fiveothis (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes I checked both the intake manifold check valve and the turbo housing check valve. They both appear to be good. The orange peice is in the intake and the turbo housing you could blow thru. The valve cover also seems ok and there is no oil coming out the small bleed hole


----------

